# Max-air Turbo Max - Install Question?



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I am considering installing a Max-Air Turbo in my 26KBRS. I am assuming that the 26KBRS will
have the same positioning of the vents on the roof as the 26RS.

Has anyone installed the Max-Air Turbo on the kitchen vent of the 26RS? I read earlier posts that
the air conditioner was too close to the kitchen vent on some models and they had to install it on 
another vent. I really want to install over the Kitchen vent and use it when cooking ect... versus 
venting the microwave hood to the outside.

Also where is the best place to tap into the 12 Volt?

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

For the cost of the Turbo fan, I would do the mod of venting the kitchen vent. I plan on doing mine soon(when it warms up)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I put one on my 26RS with no difficulty or conflict with the A/C. I put maxx-air covers on the other vents too.

I will take some pictures of the roof tomorrow and post them.

Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The Turbo max extends about a foot past the vent if that helps. I did the microwave vent on my last two Outbacks and is very easy and cost less than ten dollars. On the 32bhds they went to the rangehood style so I bought the Turbo maxx boy does that thing move air.

John


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I dont have that model but for elec. they ( the dealer ) tapped into the 12v light. So for it to run the light sw has to be on and if i want to turn the lights off i have to turn each light off but leave the master on. Bit of a pain but they put it in. I would have found or ran a wire to it, just have fish it through.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Installing the fan on the roof is not hard. Just make sure you spread your weight out. There is no roof penetrating necessary for the installation.

The easiest and quckest way to find a unswitched 12V circuit is to go to a light switch. There has to be an unswitched (constant hot) lead at a switch. You can also find one at the circuit box, but getting a cable from there to the skylight/vent would be tough.

When I installed my Turbo-Maxx, I tried to get into the switches next to the door on my 21RS. However, I discovered that getting a wire from the fan to that area would be VERY difficult.

So I took down the speaker near the bathroom, and removed the light and fan switches in the bathroom from the wall. I was able to fish a cable up the bathroom wall into the ceiling, reach into the ceiling in the speaker hole and fish the cable to the skylight/vent. I used 16 gauge lamp cord for my cable.

Now that I had my cable run for the fan, I had to determine which lead on the bathroom switches was constant hot. Simple enough. I looked for the wire that was feeding both swtiches. If you use one of the other wires, then you will have the same problem that battalionchief3 has...you'll have to turn on a swtich to turn on your Turbo-Maxx.

From here it's a simply a matter of following the instructions on wiring the fan.

Other than my electric tongue jack, best mod I've done to date.

Dan


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

The easiest way to get power is behind the microwave. Pull the microwave out. Cut a small hole in the ceiling panel. I cut it almost against the wall. Fish a wire over to it. behind the microwave you will find 12 volts for the range hood. You will also find 110 so check your wires before you tap. You can hit it there and don't have to have the light on when using the fan.

Pulling the microwave is easier than you think. Its just 4 screws and a plug. If you have some one handy it would be easier as it is hard to pull the micro and unplug it by your self. it can be done, its just hard.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I actually tapped into the hot feed to the bathroom fan switch, and just ran it up the wall, and over to the kitchen vent.

Tim


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies... Very helpful on finding the options for the wiring. I assume the interior walls and ceiling are open without insulation or obstructions so that you can use a fish tape?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Fanatical1 said:


> Thanks for all the replies... Very helpful on finding the options for the wiring. I assume the interior walls and ceiling are open without insulation or obstructions so that you can use a fish tape?


Most of them. There are a few snags, but it wasn't that hard.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

My dealer wired the kitchen Fan-tastic vent to the ceiling light.







The vent has a rain sensor and I want to turn off the lights with out turning off the fan. I was able to fish the wire over to the AC unit and tap into the 12 volt wires. I found that for my 23RS the refrigerator, AC controller, and the LP sensor are on that circuit, adding the fan should still be well below the 15 amp fuse. ( I just remembered I forgot to turn the ref. on for a load test.







)

Scott


----------

